# Louwalk Miniature/ Toy Poodles



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about them? Unfortunately their website is down, but they seemed to have some dogs with names I recognize. 

http://miniaturepoodles.com/breeders/louwalk/louwalk.html


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

I got this link to work but I don't know anything about them.

http://www.louwalkpoodles.webs.com/


----------



## Kira (Jun 21, 2010)

I would also be interested to hear anything about this breeder.
Does the website have credibility?

Edit: He just sent me an email with the following info:
_I have bred a silver female to my champion silver boy Ch Awards Riccardo._
Has anyone heard of Ch Awards Riccardo?

Edit 2: On this site it says:
_Health Screening: Yes
I use the following Health Screening procedures: OFA, Cerf and Optigen_
Is that sufficient?


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

The one thing that gives me pause is that there is no health testing on the site that I could find.


----------



## Kira (Jun 21, 2010)

This is probably a silly question, but one would hope to see testing on both the parents and puppies right? Or only the puppies?
What types of testing should be listed for credibility?


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Kira said:


> This is probably a silly question, but one would hope to see testing on both the parents and puppies right? Or only the puppies?
> What types of testing should be listed for credibility?


Thank you for asking this, I am interested in the answer as well. I have seen lists of what they should be tested for, but I am not sure exactly what to look for on the site. Some breeders list the results of dogs that can be confirmed; I'm just not quite sure how to make sense of everything!!!!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm pretty sure he does the testing. saw a video of a litter he has and they were sooooo happy, bouncy and cute!!

email him and ask about the testing


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I was the original questioner I see! I don't even remember this, and obviously went on to get a puppy elsewhere. Not because I found out anything about this breeder, just because I happened to go somewhere else.

In terms of health testing, just because information is not posted on the website doesn't mean it's not done. When you contact the breeder ask what health testing they do. For minis the dog should have an Optigen score for PRA and a recent CERF eye exam within the last year. A hip test from OFA or Pennhip and patella check. You should also ask about whether they have seen any case of Leggs Calves Perthes. You can check yourself on the OFA website, I searched here, only a couple of dogs were listed: OFA: Display OFA Records Just because they're not listed there doesn't mean the testing wasn't done though, as breeders can choose whether to have the testing posted on the website.


----------

